# $99 D*Tivo offer



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

I just got tivo for 99 bucks and i've been a customer since 95. sweet deal


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Yep, existing customers can get now get a DirecTiVo for $99 + $14.95 s&h. 

Just login to your online account, go to "order new equipment" or words to that effect, and enter the code "ffdvr" in the box. Your order page should show the offer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes Sir, Just ordered one for $99 + s+h should be here soon!
Subscriber since 2000, sweet deal 

Thanks!!!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Ive been a sub since last year so will this deal work for me ???


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Of course, unless you used the same offer code when it was $149? Then no.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

This is inching me closer to hawking my UTV's on EBay and buying three of the HDVR2's. My wife would cause me serious harm if I took away her UTV, so I guess I hold off a little longer


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I just called since I got the $199 deal a month ago. Ended up negotiating a $40 instant credit, $10 off HBO for 6 months and free Showtime for 4 months (no need to cancel it and doesn't show up on bill).

They're OK in my book.


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

use offer code ffdvr


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

platinum said:


> use offer code ffdvr


Yes, that was post #2 in this thread.....


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

oops...no harm done


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Is there anythoing to stop a existing sub from buying one and reselling it to me? Would I then have to commit to a years service? I would like to try d tivo for a couple months.

Any creative good ideas out there?


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

I've been looking into going with direct The best price for a 3room plus tivo is 200 bucks. I can get a three room system for free. If I get three room system can I call direct and just order tivo for 99 bucks after installation? Does the tivo come with any switches I might need and is that installed?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Heres the gotcha with DirecTV's policy: Whenever you get a new receiver, that receiver must be activated and stay activated continuously at the Total Choice or above plan for one year, otherwise a penality will be slapped on. I don't know what will happen if you order a receiver, then replace it with another. And, remember, with the DirecTivo, you need to run two lines, not just one, to the receiver.

The HBH-SA receivers that you will probably receive are pretty good receivers. I'll be posting my impressions shortly.

The triple LNB dish does comes with a four output switch that doesn't require power. Even though you may not need the triple LNB dish now, it is still cheaper when it's purchased with a new system, and there are some good PI channels (including NASA) that are at 119. A triple LNB dish goes for $160. I think Expert Satellite is still running the promotion for the free Triple LNB Dish (which I highly recommend) and a rebate on shipping. However, the free Triple LNB Dish is only good with the standalone deal.

YMMV, but heres what Expert Satellite told me:
Two room system (HDVR2+HBH-SA) - $99.99
Additional Receiver (HBH-SA) - $49.95
Upgrade from round to Triple LNB - $50
Standard Installation - FREE
Shipping - $26.99

Total cost (before rebate) - ~$226.

As always, shop around.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Actually the 1 year commitment is only to the programming package, not for keeping a particular receiver active. So if you buy a new box and activate, you just commit to another year of at least Total Choice programming. Doesn't matter if you deactivate that box a month later.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

I became a DirecTV customer July 27th when NFL Sunday promotion started for this year. I just got the $99 Friends and Family (ffdvr) promotion for existing customers and was told as long as I didn't disconnect the primary receiver I could replace 1 of my existing receivers without a charge back. Looks like you could get three receivers free then get the TIVO at a greatly reduced price using Directv's promotions.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2003)

Greetings . . .

Someone just referred to this as a "Friends and Family" offer . . . My parents are DirecTV users (I'm with Dish). If I were to switch, would I be able to take advantage?

I need a 2-room system (1 DVR), and this would certainly beat the $199 that the local installers (and DirecTV) are charging.

Just curious . . .
--Flash


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Apr 23, 2002)

Tripod - 

The ffdvr code is for existing customers. You would need to take advantage of an installation deal then try for the ffdvr code.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Apr 23, 2002)

Bob - 

It seems that when you activate any receiver with DirecTV these days it requires a new 1 year commitment. The only thing I have heard about waiving that commitment is re-activating older equipment that had been on the account and de-activated.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

I just tried to order the DVR with the FFDVR code as a NEW customer and it let me. $99 however I cancled at the end since I truly am a current customer with a HDVR2.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

I ordered my TIVO Sept.2nd it was delivered today. The fulfillment installer delivered a Phillips DSR7000 within the 4hour block as promised and set it up. Great price good service, DISH needs to take a lesson from Directv. The only bad thing I could say is I think we were connected to INDIA when we called to activate programming, the person we talked to was hard to understand with that British type accent.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Doesn't it cost DirecTV a lot to route you to India? Or maybe they do something weird with the internet or something to avoid phone charges.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> Doesn't it cost DirecTV a lot to route you to India? Or maybe they do something weird with the internet or something to avoid phone charges.


The India IT trend is growing in leaps and bounds... Their is no charge for VoIP except internet bandwidth so the cost of the call is smaller. Then you add the fact that India has an educated population that works for about 1/10th the wages of the American counterpart. The situation is very analogous to the moving of manufacturing to Mexico and China. It's scary to watch, but i'm awed by how business has taken this opportunity and made it work so efficiently.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

pez2002 said:


> Ive been a sub since last year so will this deal work for me ???


I've been a sub since July 2002. June 2003, used ffdvr code to order $159 D-Tivo.
Just last week ordered a second D-Tivo for $99 using ffdvr code.
Second D-Tivo was installed last Tuesday and included a 4x8 multiswitch.
I hope when the HD D-Tivo comes out there will be similar deals available.

Good luck,
Rick


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

Sweet they just installed a phillip's tivo plus they sent a good installer.


----------



## Weller (Apr 23, 2002)

boba said:


> I ordered my TIVO Sept.2nd it was delivered today. The fulfillment installer delivered a Phillips DSR7000 within the 4hour block as promised and set it up. Great price good service, DISH needs to take a lesson from Directv. The only bad thing I could say is I think we were connected to INDIA when we called to activate programming, the person we talked to was hard to understand with that British type accent.


An Indian with a british type accent - sounds mildly racist to me. To think that the British speak english - they pick up all sorts of things from the States


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

platinum said:


> I just got tivo for 99 bucks and i've been a customer since 95. sweet deal


Does the D*Tivo require any special installation? If I get one I would be replacing, regretfully, an Ultimate TV set. Hopefully, the Tivo would just be plug and play, upon activation.
If I get two Tivo's do you have to pay the month Tivo charge for both receivers PLUS the regular $5 fee for an extra receiver?
Our current set up is the UTV downstairs and a basic receiver with one line upstairs. Dual LNB dish with a switch in the attic.
Seems like they could just run the extra line from the switch to the upstairs receiver then we could have dual tuners in both places. Yes?


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

Kenster said:


> Does the D*Tivo require any special installation? If I get one I would be replacing, regretfully, an Ultimate TV set. Hopefully, the Tivo would just be plug and play, upon activation.


No, the D*TiVo just needs the same 2 sat inputs like the Ultimate TV, and a phone line is necessary at installation (but is only used afterwards for PPV purchases)



Kenster said:


> If I get two Tivo's do you have to pay the month Tivo charge for both receivers PLUS the regular $5 fee for an extra receiver?


No, the TiVo fee 1 $5 fee per account (or $0 if you have TC Premier) The additional $5/additional receiver fee still applies



Kenster said:


> Our current set up is the UTV downstairs and a basic receiver with one line upstairs. Dual LNB dish with a switch in the attic.
> Seems like they could just run the extra line from the switch to the upstairs receiver then we could have dual tuners in both places. Yes?


Yes, as long as the multi-switch has the additional output.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I thought the DirecTivo has to phone home every two days to TiVo...


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

Several users have reported that with the new Tivo software, phone in's are not necessary after the initial installation. They say you remain all TiVo functionality as the guide and receiver updated are all via sat, you just get nag screens every 30 days letting you know the phone is not connected. (of course the normal PPV and sports subscription limitations


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Mark,

The Stand Alone Tivo's have to dial out every day to get new guide data. The DirecTivo's get their guide data from the satellite. The schedule for them is to dial out every two days or so to report anonymous "what you watched" data (which you can opt out of if you want) and to basically tell Tivo you are alive.

However, that call is not ever needed after setup (other then software updates, which may come down by sat as well in the future). As paul said, you will get nagged at 14 days with no call and then nagged once a day after 30 days with no call, but the Tivo software authorization now comes by the satellite and it's tied to your access card so a call is not needed to "verify" your Tivo sub (like it used to in the old days). 

The receiver will make a separate call once a month call to DirecTV (which you can't control) for it's normal PPV stuff.


----------

